# Nur noch Sammelberufe!



## Baltimore (11. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mit meinem Paladin am Wochenende der Schmiedekunst entsagt und einen zweiten Sammelberuf gewählt, Kürschnern. Jetzt habe ich Bergbau und Kürschnerei, jeweils auf Stufe 375. Bei meinen anderen Chars habe ich ähnliches vor. 

Warum das ganze?

Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich im Verhältnisse zum Aufwand und den Kosten meine Erstellungsberufe nicht genug nutze (z. B. ist mein Schneider zu einer Taschenproduktionsfabrik für meine Twinks verkommen und mein Paladin zu einem Wetz- und Gewichtstein Fabrikanten^^). Ich habe bzw. hatte die Berufe nicht mal auf der maximalen Stufe. Auch konnte ich nicht mit seltenen und epischen Rezepten im Handels-Channel auf mich aufmerksam machen und so etwas daran verdienen. Also warum in Nordend weitermachen?

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir einen Horde-Twink auf einem neuen Server erstellt. Er levelt schon fleißig und ist inzwischen auf Lvl 64 herangewachsen. Mit ihm habe ich gleich zwei Sammelberufe (Bergbau, Kürschnern) gewählt um an Gold zu kommen. Er besitzt über 1.200 Goldstücke und das 100ter Mount ist auch schon bezahlt + einiger Shoppingtouren im AH für Rar-Zeugs. Was ich ne ganze Menge Gold finde für einen Char auf diesem Level, ohne irgendwie gezielt gefarmt zu haben.

Mein Fazit ist, dass ich nur noch Sammeln werde. Wobei die neuen Bonus-Fähigkeiten der Sammelberufe nicht der Anreiz dazu sind. Dieser Schritt tut mir zwar weh, da ich die Berufe gerne hochgebracht habe, aber ich werde es wohl so machen.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Maladin (11. November 2008)

Craften ist für mich so eine Art Liebesdienst an Freunde und Bekannte. Es geht mir dabei sicher nicht in erster Linie ums Gold ... eigentlich bin ich sogar recht arm - aber das ist Farmfaulheit.

Aber das ist egal ... das Spiel macht Spaß und ich kann allen mit Edelsteinen und Tränken helfen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Baltimore (11. November 2008)

95% meiner Rezepte gibs vom Lehrer und von NPCs, vondaher bin ich keine Verlust für meine Bekannten. Leider.


----------



## Mäuserich (11. November 2008)

Eine ähnliche Politik fahre ich auch... 

Mein Pala (Main) hat Kräuterkunde / Verzauberungskunst (Mats sind schweineteuer und als Raider brauch ich ständig neue enchants, daher dissen als Sammelberuf)
Die anderen Chars haben nur Farmberufe oder werden in naher Zukunft nur noch welche haben da Inschriftenkunde für mich die wohl herbste Enttäuschung seit langem war...

Btw: ich zock mir grad auf nem anderem Server nen Twink Pala hoch, der hat auch Bergbau & Kürschnerei. Mit Level 29 is der jetzt bei 150 Gold. Bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Diabolus Dark (12. November 2008)

Ich hab 2 Craftberufe (Ingi + Lederer) und hab trotzdem mehr Gold in der Tasche als die meisten meiner Kollegen. Nicht weil ich mit den Berufen etwas verdiehnen würde, nein weil man Gold anders schneller und einfacher bekommt. 5 Eigene Chars mit Reiten 300 PLUS 2 meiner Verlobten und die 15k Bargold die ich im Moment besitze sprechen da ja wohl für sich das ich mir trotz 2 Craftberufe keine Goldprobleme zu machen brauche.

BTW: Klar hab ich auch den passenden Farmchar der dann Bergbau + Kürschner hat aber ich farme nur für mich selbst zum Skillen und später für die gecrafteten Sachen. Danach wird der Farmchar nicht angerührt bis ich mal wieder Mats für mich selbst brauche.


----------



## Shaxul (13. Dezember 2008)

Kann dem TE wirklich nur raten so zu verfahren wie er das beschrieben hat. Man muss halt bedenken: Um von einem verarbeitenden Beruf wirklich selber einen Bonus zu haben (bspw. die BoP-Steine vom Juwelier oder die Schulter-VZ vom Schriftkundigen) muss man halt erstmal abartig viel Gold und/oder Farmzeit reinstecken. 

Im Vergleich dazu skillen sich die Sammelberufe recht fix und man verdient noch gut Gold nebenbei. Die Sammelberufs-Boni find ich auch wirklich klasse, da sie einem sicher mehr bringen als ein Craftberuf der irgendwo zwischen Skill 200 und 300 feststeckt. Solange die Rezepte auf 450 noch in so krassem Gegensatz zum Aufwand stehen den jew. Beruf zu skillen, würd ich niemandem zu was anderem als 2 Sammelberufen raten.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem da jetzt mit WotLK die Berufe auch (noch) keine BoP-items mehr herstellen können lohnen sich 2 Farmberufe mit denen man sich die Mats für die zu craftenden Sachen selber Farmen kann.

Auch wenn einige Berufs-Boni doch zugegeben sehr schick sind!


----------



## Hairman (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich mit meinem Main Alchi verlernen würd, OMG! Ich bin Rezeptsuchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst einmal genieße ich es, mich am Wochenende selber auf die Raidwoche vorzubereiten, mal ne Stunde im Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone Kräuter farmen um mir dann meine Flasks selber herzustellen und mich diebisch über die Proccs zu freuen. 
Und zweitens ach war das in BC schön, sämtliche Rezepte zu erfarmen, für Alchi als auch fürs Kochen. Dieses "Gotta get em all"-Feeling, was niemals nimmer nicht mit einem Sammelberuf aufkommen könnte. Sich ein Bein ausreißen um an die Horden-Questrezepte zu kommen. Zig Fraktionen auf Exalted prügeln um das allerletzte Fläschchenrezept (was man danach nicht ein einziges Mal gecraftet hat) zu bekommen. 
Hab gestern das letzte Kochrezept kaufen können, warte nur noch bis zum Patch für den Chefkoch und ja, ich werde mir noch das Chimaerokkoteletts-Rezept im AH kaufen sobalds mal unter 2k Gold kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beneide total die Jewelcrafter um ihre Rezeptquests.. Wobei mir anständige Rufrezepte noch lieber wären.


----------



## casch79 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich kann das auch gut nachvollziehen. Habe selbst KK und KÜ. Und ich fahre damit immer gut, zumindest was das Geld angeht. Ich war nie in Geldsorge ;-) Außerdem kannst du das Zeug nicht nur beim Händler loswerden sondern auch super im AH verscherbeln.


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

ich hab schon ne ganze geruf serie hinter mir mit meinem main erst bb+schmied dann gemerkt das bringts ncih bb+kürschnern und dann wieder gemerkt hmm das is auch nich das gelbe vom ei nu hab ich bb+inge beide auf 450 und das is echt ma nice nu muss nur noch die pala healbrille gepatcht werden ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also fazit ich bin so froh wie es is da ich 1stens da s motorad machen kann und all meinen fruenden die andern sachen wie zb die nesinghwary 4000......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe auch Kürschnern und Kräuterkunde und habe eigentlich auch keine Goldprobleme, spare immo für eine Freundin das Epic-Flugmount.
Und ich hatte schon alle möglichen Berufe mit meinem Char probiert, doch mit Kürschnern und Kräuterkunde bin ich immo glücklich und werde auch nichts anderes probieren.

Mfg Bodog


----------

